# Videothread



## kater (9. Oktober 2005)

Hier könnt ihr eure selbst gemachten Videos/Clips posten.

Ich fange mal stinkfrech an: War heute in Zürich:

http://kater.enthaler.com/bikeagent.wmv


----------



## jimbim (15. Oktober 2005)

einfach nur geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (16. Oktober 2005)

ja.. nicht schlecht! aber bitte nicht mehr im unterhemd..


----------



## Domas (17. Oktober 2005)

langsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen 
Nice Video!  

wenn mir einer ein bmx schenkt mach ich schnell nen video und stells auch rein


----------



## kater (23. Oktober 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> ja.. nicht schlecht! aber bitte nicht mehr im unterhemd..



Im Herbst im wifebeater zu riden ist das Beste!


----------



## Renegado (24. Oktober 2005)

wo hast du nur die schuhe her


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (24. Oktober 2005)

schickes video!

mit na besseren quali wirds noch besser aussehen und noch mehr spass machen das anzugucken.


----------



## Renegado (24. Oktober 2005)

mir fehlt die action... rum manueln kann jeder...


----------



## evil_rider (24. Oktober 2005)

stimmt, weil manual ja auch sooo einfach ist...   

schönes vid strassenkatze!


----------



## machtsgut (24. Oktober 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> mir fehlt die action... rum manueln kann jeder...



alles kalr, dann leg solche manuals brakeless hin. ich bin gespannt auf dein video.


----------



## Flatpro (24. Oktober 2005)

zumal noch mit barspin raus, aber son bisschen hat er ja doch recht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (24. Oktober 2005)

geht ein manual mit bremse einfacher?
ich hab auch ne bremse (zzt nich) mach manuals aba immer ohne!


----------



## anulu (24. Oktober 2005)

is ach richtig so!


----------



## Renegado (24. Oktober 2005)

na klar ist das schwer , aber man is do vom Kater noch besseres gewohnt!


----------



## Sele666 (24. Oktober 2005)

ja mit bremse kannste den manual beeinflussen machen meist leute die den noch net richtig könn... aber man macht den schon ohne bremse... ich benutz die nur ganz selten mal um zu retten...


----------



## Renegado (24. Oktober 2005)

Als Beispiel : der Kater hat man nen vid ghemacht mitm namen "katerpart" und das war in sonner halle komplett aus holz glaube... Da fand ich die Action im Vergleich viel schöner zumal das fast gleich groß war von den mb her ,glaube!


----------



## kater (25. Oktober 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> wo hast du nur die schuhe her



Die Lotek Schuhe gibts bei mir im Laden und ein längeres Teamvideo ist in Produktion. Danke fürs Feedback!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (29. Oktober 2005)

also der manual wackelt schon ne, aber aktion sehr gut!


----------



## Vitali (30. Oktober 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ja mit bremse kannste den manual beeinflussen machen meist leute die den noch net richtig könn...



was für ein Schwachsinn...


----------



## Fly_Flow (2. November 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ja mit bremse kannste den manual beeinflussen machen meist leute die den noch net richtig könn... aber man macht den schon ohne bremse... ich benutz die nur ganz selten mal um zu retten...



ohh shit fährst du dreirad? absoluter schwachsinn!!!


----------



## Flatpro (2. November 2005)

Fly_Flow schrieb:
			
		

> ohh shit fährst du dreirad? absoluter schwachsinn!!!


nerd, haste schonma den wicke fahren sehen? beim flip 2 manual is der auch wie sau am quietschen, is das etwa die bremse? naja weis nich... und wen du jetz sags der kann nich fahren dann solltes du gebannt werden, werdet doch alle mal toleranter jungs


----------

